# Where to buy juice pails?



## Ron0126 (Jun 21, 2017)

I live just outside Birmingham, Alabama. The LHBS doesn't/won't order juice pails because "there aren't enough people wanting them" and "shipping is too expensive." 
Does anyone know of a place in Atlanta, Nashville, Memphis (or thereabouts) where I could order some juice pails, drive over, and pick them up myself? A Google search didn't really tell me anything other than which stores stocked kits. I can order a kit from LP or FVW or Amazon so why bother? I really want juice or grapes instead.
And I'll figure out a way to expense the trip ...


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm from South Georgia and buy mine from Pardo Grapes in Florida. They ship from Tampa to satellite locations in Florida. My closest location is Jacksonville (3 hr drive), but I think they ship to Lake City. It might not be worth the drive, but it's just a suggestion.


----------



## Ron0126 (Jun 21, 2017)

Rodnboro said:


> I'm from South Georgia and buy mine from Pardo Grapes in Florida. They ship from Tampa to satellite locations in Florida. My closest location is Jacksonville (3 hr drive), but I think they ship to Lake City. It might not be worth the drive, but it's just a suggestion.



Wow, thank you. I just asked them to add me to their email list!


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jun 26, 2017)

You can also check to see if Walkers Wine Juice will ship there. They have a good variety and will ship 5gal pails (or truck in larger quantities) to Indiana.
http://walkersfruitbasket.com/Pail Prices.html


----------



## terrymck (Jun 26, 2017)

There is a cold storage company outside of Atlanta that stocks frozen juice from a national company whose name escapes me right now. I will post when I find it.


----------



## jburtner (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm in Nashville and order from Brehm now which get's expensive with shipping. If I could road trip to ATL for must buckets or grapes / etc that would be great. Please let us know and thank you!

Cheers,
-johann


----------

